
Bookwheel, the 16th Century Forerunner to the EBook Reader - Clepsydra
https://www.amusingplanet.com/2019/01/bookwheel-16th-century-forerunner-to.html
======
hombre_fatal
Not sure how it's the forerunner to e-readers. The title made me imagine it as
a way to save you from paging manually through a book.

It's a ferris wheel of books for the purpose of referencing multiple books
when you're too tormented with gout to walk around a table.

------
Insanity
One of the core improvements over traditional books, is portability.

I can carry around 100s of books whenever I travel - without having suitcases
packed with them.

To compare this with ebooks is pretty strange, considering the portability is
0. It's basically saying "you can have multiple books open at the same time
which keep their reading position".

Great, you have multiple tabs in a browser open now - you've achieved it.

------
ByThyGrace
Being the happy owner of an ebook reader I just can't force myself to pick up
a dead-tree book. Even though I have a dozen waiting for me to start them. It
won't happen.

E-ink + Configurable font + Touch screen = Reading bliss

~~~
Insanity
I'm not sure why you are being downvoted.

I read a lot, and was reluctant to getting a kindle. Now I've owned one for a
year and I wouldn't go back. Being able to read from bed without glasses, with
a bit of light from the device itself is just perfect to me for reading at
night.

It's much more portable - which is great! The battery life is also amazing on
those devices so my worry of having to charge them too often quickly
disappeared.

The only books I do (sometimes) read in 'dead-tree books' are the more
technical ones. But even those I'm starting to replace - some programming
books have images embedded where the fragments of code are, so the formatting
is preserved as the kindle can show the images perfectly fine.

The convenience and comfort of a kindle is just amazing - but for some more
technical books with bad ebook support you still need traditional books.

I do tend to buy traditional books from time to time though - becaus I like
the way they look on my bookshelves. Though now only for books I really like
and want to be reminded about when I'm looking around in my room ^^

